# Aquarium Heater Mystery



## Aqua sobriquet (7 May 2019)

In the 1990’s a friend and I both set up tropical freshwater Aquariums, mine was a three foot tank holding nearly 50 Gallons and his was a four foot holding maybe 60 gallons. Both of us used under tank heaters.

These were the very thin carbon fibre type commonly sold these days for Vivariums. At the time they were advertised in the magazines for fish tanks. They simply sat between the bottom of the tank and a layer of supporting polystyrene. They needed to be wired to a suitable thermostatic controller and had an in tank temperature probe. I heated my Aquarium this way for over ten years and I believe my friend did for nearly fifteen years without any issues. 

So what I can’t help wondering is why this system is no longer promoted for Aquarium use? As stated the only thing that was inside the tank was a tiny low voltage temperature probe on a thin cable. All in all much neater than putting a conventional heater in a tank, especially a small tank like a Nano. An STC1000 Thermostat can be had for around £8:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Temperat...089964?hash=item2619c4dfac:g:W38AAOSw4QRcrC9Q

And the heating mats themselves aren’t expensive:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium...hash=item41e43001b4:m:mMt6LYsQ1-LA78sibD4bFfA

I notice that these days at least some of the longer mats have the power lead and associated “bump” (which requires a cutout in the Polystyrene) are at the narrow end of the mat which makes hiding it something of an issue. When I had mine it was in the middle of the long edge so ended up hidden at the back of the cabinet.

Any thoughts on why these have fallen out of favour? They obviously worked reliably and I’m sure many were sold at the time.


----------



## Andrew Butler (7 May 2019)

while I can't help you with your question it's worth noting you can get the Elitech STC1500 (newer STC1000) already in a box with sockets for less than £20 so saves some messing around.
https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Digital-...troller&qid=1557252414&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmr0


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (7 May 2019)

There are a number of different controllers on the market, I just happened to pick the STC1000 as an inexpensive option. That cased STC1500 does look good though doesn’t it.


----------



## Andrew Butler (7 May 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> There are a number of different controllers on the market, I just happened to pick the STC1000 as an inexpensive option. That cased STC1500 does look good though doesn’t it.


It's far easier than buying a separate box, cutting it out and adding sockets as I did before - along with many others!
I just took it apart, swapped the heat and cool sockets around so they were on the right side for me, drilled some holes and screwed it up in the corner of my cabinet.


----------



## sparkyweasel (7 May 2019)

I used to love those heating mats and recommended them to any-one that would listen.
I believe the aquarium ones were more powerful than the vivarium ones that are still available. Heating water needs more power than heating air. I really should get one and try it, now that they are so cheap from China, maybe next time I set up another tank. If it's not any use it won't break the bank.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (8 May 2019)

Yes agreed. I already have an STC1000 somewhere so if I do decide to set up a new tank I’ll get a mat and give it a try. In the most likely location the Aquarium would only need to be heated a few degrees above ambient.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Jun 2019)

Just seen these high power ones. If I set up my 30cm cube I reckon the 25W one should do the trick.

https://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/habistat-high-power-adhesive-heat-mat/


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Jun 2019)

I’m still collecting bits but here’s a shot of the heat pad installed under the tank. The power connector is about 6mm thick so I could have used 8mm foam for the support but I chose 10mm to be on the safe side. I just cut a square to relieve the plastic part and a slot for the cable.

I like making stuff but It was less bother in the end to get the controller Andrew kindly mentioned above (thanks Andrew) so I bought one of those for £19.99 on Amazon. Free postage as I bought some giant tweezers at the same time!

I have tested the mat and thermostat and it all works ok. Hopefully I can fill the tank in a few weeks and see if it works in practice. With “summer” coming up it may actually not switch on for a few more months when the temperature drops!


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (23 Jun 2019)

Looks good


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Jun 2019)

I've heard these can be a fire risk, not sure how factual that is or the chances of accident; but maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## zozo (24 Jun 2019)

In the terrarium hobby those mats are still oftenly used. And also more convenient to be used.  It didn't realy gain much popularity for the general public in the Aqaurium hobby same as for the undergravel heating cables (Also still available today). Because if it ever fails for what ever reason you need to tear down the intire aqaurium to replace it. Than if the unit still is under warrenty you have a problem, or just take your loss and put in an in tank heater instead. Bottom line than you still end up with an in tank heater (or inline) anyway.

Beter safe than sorry and rather don't use it for aqaurium. But if you insist, here you go!?.

Another possible issue that might have occured with some users in the past, is the exernal thermostat with a seperate thermistor in the tank. If this thermistor aint sufficiently secured it might fall out during maintenance and it keeps heating the tank endlessly causing all kinds of issues in most cases fish death.

Anyway, these are all unforeseen or maybe rather stupid sleepy head mistakes that honnestly speaking did also happen to me over the decades that i'm keeping aqauriums. My best guess is i'm not the only one.  It likely happened to quite a lot of people in the hobby and there for gave the product some negative feedback conserning this.. After all both heating principles never realy gaint popularity. It must have a reason, these are the only i can think off.

For the general public an in tank heater with a build in thermostat simply is the next best cost effective and fool proof design. The glass tube version that is.. They have only one issue, if you ever forget to unplug it during a water change they will heat in open air and crack due a sudden cold shock during flooding the tank again. Than the heater is busted and you need to buy a new one. This is different with the titaniums tubes. they do not crack but also don't have the warrenty that they will not leak water and even worse current to the aqaurium after such a misuse.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 Jun 2019)

Anything’s possible I suppose but as I said at the start these were very popular for many years. I ran one for ten years and a friend used one for fifteen years without issue. Why would it not work now? The mats are the same but thermostats seem even better these days.

Glass heaters were well known for getting stuck (welded contacts) in the past. It happened to a friend of mine and he came home to boiled fish, but they still sold them.

Very easy to leave a glass heater switched on when you do a water change. I wonder how many heaters get damaged this way every month?

Also very easy to leave in-line heaters switched on during filter maintenance. Some have admitted it.

I’ll let you know how it works out.


----------



## zozo (24 Jun 2019)

Yes obviously they do work, why not.. I remember in th eearly days it was believed it would aid better plant growth because of warmer and more active substrate. But that got debunkt and stayed unprooven.  And that likely was the end of gaining popularity. I guess mainly for the sole reason, if it stops functioning you can't simply replace it with emptying the aqaurium. 



Aqua sobriquet said:


> Also very easy to leave in-line heaters switched on during filter maintenance. Some have admitted it.



I did once, with a DIY inline heater.. Few years back i found very nice 12 volt 110 watt immersible cartridge heaters.





Couldn't resist building me a 12 volt inline heater.. Thought that's a worlds first DC12 volt in line aqaurium heater.. In my first build i made the mistake to have the thermistor in tank and did shut off the pump.  It started cooking the PVC shell got soft and blew apart by the build up pressure with a loud woosh..  Than i desided a rebuild with the thermistor also in line.




Have no use for it anylonger at this time.. But definitively will in the futere.. Like this it always worked like a charme.. 



Aqua sobriquet said:


> Some have admitted it.


I know most failures never reach the net and are swept sillently under the carpet. Pitty actualy.. Makes us learn the hard way more often than we like..


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 Jun 2019)

Yes quite. I admit I’ve done water changes before hastily switching the glass heater off! In fact I’ve probably done it a few times many years ago. Luckily no bangs or 240 volt water!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 Jun 2019)

I was looking for something in the shed a couple of weeks ago and I found the old thermostat I used over 30 years ago!

Things have moved on a bit from those days!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Aug 2019)

So far so good, the heater has been running now for a few weeks and the temperature has been stable. I suppose the real test will be in the winter time.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Oct 2019)

Well the outside temperature has dropped and although we obviously have the CH on during the day it’s set quite low during the night and the tank is very stable temperature wise.

I’m thinking of maybe setting up another Nano, this time a 60 litre and although this isn’t a cheap heater option I still prefer it. I may have trouble getting a suitable size “high temperature” mat though.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Oct 2019)

I neglected to include this earlier but this is the foam pad with the cutout for the power connector.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (21 Dec 2019)

I emailed the manufacturers (more likely importers?) of the heating meat telling them how I’m using their mats and asking if they can supply other sizes, particularly of the high power ones. Sadly they never replied. The tank is extremely stable temperature wise at the moment.


----------

